# Got Steel?



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone! 
I just wanted to share with you an e-mail that we got a couple of days ago from our friends the O'Reillys in Colorado; this is what they wrote: 
Quoting Becky O'Reilly : 
> Dan Hoag, 
> 
> Chuck and Becky O'Reilly we had a bridge designed to fit our layout, 
> probably in 2004. Chuck was cutting trees above the layout in May 
> of 2005 and fell one on the bridge by accident. The bridge took the 
> impact with no problem, but the track was mangled. We have some 
> pictures to share of our beautiful bridge. 
> 
> I'll send a few at a time to try and manage attachment size. 
> 
> Chuck and Becky O'Reilly 
> Larkspur, Colorado 
































Here is what we wrote back: 
From: [email protected] 
To: Becky O'Reilly 
Sent: Friday, March 28, 2008 5:01 PM 
Subject: Re: Bridge in Colorado Layout Set 1 
Hi Chuck & Becky 
Thanks for the picutres and sorry about your track. I hope you don't 
mind if we use the pictures on our blog. Thanks again for the pictures. 
This is what they responded: 
Please do use the pictures. We really think our bridge is a work of art and engineering! 
Thanks, 
Becky


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm impressed with all the cribbing holding back the hilside! Wo! Who has the time for all of that?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anybody say, "oops?"


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rpc7271 on 04/01/2008 4:54 PM
I'm impressed with all the cribbing holding back the hilside! Wo! Who has the time for all of that?





A contractor who charges lot's-o-money...


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Dan! That is indeed a testimony that calls for pride in your work! 

Matt


----------

